# Sards in Vizslas?



## kwright (4 mo ago)

Hello everyone - I have two beautiful vizslas - Belle that is 6 and Whitman that is 7. They are just the best. Whitman started feeling a little rough this past summer. Eating a lot, gaining weight, drinking excessively and tired. For a vizsla tired is very noticeable. I brought whitman to the vet for bloodwork and an xray for masses in his stomach. The only thing high on his test in May was Cholesterol. After a summer of still not being himself, me calling the vet for a discussion. He started having vision impairments, falling into the pool, bumping into things. After calling again last week and insisting on an appointment we were seen on Monday this week. Whitman's bloodwork now shows an elevated liver enzyme - AKP and bilirubin. He also shows high counts of WBC - neutrophils. I was able to get him into the optometrist this week where he was diagnosed with Sards. We were told he was blind and there is no treatment. He went in for testing for cushings disease yesterday. We find out the results after the week. This has been a very long week. I was introduced to a dr nearby that has been working with dogs with sards. Does anyone have any similar stories with a vizsla with Sards? I cannot seem to locate on much on the specific breed with sards. Thank you....any advice is appreciated. Whitman lives life to the fullest and was still attempting to swim in the pool and get his tennis ball - even with no vision. He is amazing and I want to attempt to help him as much as possible.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

"Sudden Acquired Retinal Degeneration (_SARD_) is a retinal disease causing blindness over a period of days to weeks."


----------

